# newb question..



## Entourage (Aug 16, 2008)

Did the GTO's come with a stainless catback exhaust stock? Or maybe just the tips?


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

not sure look in the owners man. or call a dealer i dont think they are but call and see!!


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I believe most stock exhausts from GM have been stainless back to at least the early '90s (my '92 Bonneville had one) but it is not polished or even nice looking stainless...that stock stainless muffler lasted 11 years and looked pretty bad when finally replaced by its second owner...
Bill


----------



## Entourage (Aug 16, 2008)

silversport said:


> I believe most stock exhausts from GM have been stainless back to at least the early '90s (my '92 Bonneville had one) but it is not polished or even nice looking stainless.
> Bill


Hmm..my tips look like my Magnaflows I had on my old Z28, but no labeling on them. Might have to stop being lazy and climb underneath for a closer look.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

you may be on to something there...I have the SAP exhaust (dealer installed correct Pontiac) and it is Magnaflow...
Bill


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

yes factory zorst is stainless but it is crap stainless
the best stainless it 409 which cant be polished and a magnet wont stick to it
most after market systems are 304 which are the ones you see polished


----------



## Entourage (Aug 16, 2008)

Then it sounds pretty good for being stock IMO.


----------



## Entourage (Aug 16, 2008)

Just had my rear BFG tires replaced they were shot. Had a look underneath the goat at the shop and found Flowmaster 44's with a custom stainless steel h-pipe. 

Knew it sounded too good to be stock.


----------

